# Tränke zu verkaufen....



## Milinea (9. Oktober 2007)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich habe einst die Rezepte für Fläschchen der obersten Macht und Fläschchen mit destillierter Weisheit bekommen. Vor BC haben diese Tränke auf meinem Realm (Die Todeskrallen) ca. 40 G gebracht.

Einige werden jetzt sagen: Viel zu teuer!

Ich sage: Für Raider durchaus angemessen, da sinnvoll!

Jedenfalls habe ich diese Tränke letztens ins AH gesetzt. Für 40 G. Und siehe da.... keiner hat sie gekauft! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jetzt meine Frage:
Haben die Tränke an Wert verloren, oder herrscht zur Zeit nur ein Mangel an Bedarf?

Gruss
Mili


----------



## Sasatha (9. Oktober 2007)

1. die flask mit 65 int ist meines erachtens eh sinnlos!

2. probiers mal mit den neuen flasks, die wirst du eher los, glaubs mir


----------



## Milinea (9. Oktober 2007)

Das kann ich mir vorstellen. Mir kommt es aber speziell auf diese Flasks an. Wie kann es sein, dass die vorher 40G bringen und ich sie jetzt nicht mehr loswerde?


----------



## Sasatha (9. Oktober 2007)

1. 65 int, was will man damit? manareggflask bringt mehr, dmg flask bringt mehr, diese flask brauch einfach keiner mehr!

2. fläschen der obersten macht is noch ganz net, aber die neuen flask haben mehr dmg drauf, sprich man nimmt die, da diese zb genauso teuer im ah sind(zumindest auf gorgo).

und warum mehr bezahlen für weniger dmg?


----------



## Milinea (9. Oktober 2007)

Hmm... das hat Hand und Fuss. Ich werde dann einfach mit den Preisen runter gehen, denn das sind zur Zeit meine "besten" Rezepte (war lange inaktiv).

Danke für deine Hilfe!

Mili


----------



## Tirkari (9. Oktober 2007)

Ansonsten hab ich auch festgestellt, daß gerade exotischere Elixiere (wozu ich auch Fläschchen zähle) nicht ganz so gut weggehen, wenn man sie einfach ins AH setzt. Im Chat anpreise oder sie auf Bestellung zu machen, ist bei mir oft erfolgreicher, weil viele gar nicht nach sowas suchen (teilweise nichtmal wissen, was es alles an schicken Elixieren und Fläschchen gibt)
Auf gut Glück verkaufe ich im AH hauptsächlich Heil- und Manatränke, die kennt jeder und nutzen auch fast alle.


----------



## Milinea (9. Oktober 2007)

Ich habe mir jetzt im Laufe des Vormittags und mit euren Vorschlägen eine neue Marktstrategie ausgedacht, welche eine Mischung aus Werbung und Preissenkung darstellt.

Zuerst werde ich das Produkt im "/2 Handel"- Chat anpreisen und dafür werben. Interessenten, werde ich dann einen Angebot senden.
Sollten sich aus den Interessenten potentielle Käufer entwickeln, liegt es daran einen für beide Parteien angemessenen Preis auszuhandeln.
Kristallisiert sich dann heraus, dass sich der potentielle Käufer nicht mit mir, also dem Verkäufer, auf einer Linie treffen wird, werde ich mit einem kleinen Präsent, wie z.B. ein  oder zwei Manatränke o.ä., versuchen den p. Käufer zu einer kleinen Zahlungserhöhung zu bewegen.
Der Kaufmann spricht bei einem solchen Präsent von "umsonst". Der Kunde kauft ein Produkt und erhält ein weiteres (meistens etwas minderwertiges) umsonst.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Alter Schwede! So rafiniert muss man erstmal sein ;D

Gruss
Mili


----------



## moiki (9. Oktober 2007)

ich würde nich sagen dass das so raffiniert is...
gehn wir davon aus jemand bestellt 1 fläschchen der obstersten macht (matkosten ca 20-30g)
er will nur 10g zahln ||| nach deiner strategie blabla sagt er 15||| dann bietest ihm nochwas umsonst an wenn er 20 zahlt (bsp. 1erstklassiger manatrank (5-6g) das wäre nich wirklich ein doller gewinn...


mfg
Moiki


----------



## Milinea (9. Oktober 2007)

Spielverderber! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sasatha (10. Oktober 2007)

moiki schrieb:


> 1erstklassiger manatrank (5-6g)



wer bitte bezahlt dafür 5-6g? die kommen bei uns etwa 10g pro 5 stück! also max 2g pro stück


----------



## Thorbardin (16. Oktober 2007)

Bei uns gehen die Flasks teilweise für zwischen 30-40 G weg,
Erhebliches Magierblut für 5-6G der Trank, 5er Stacks für im Schnitt 24,50G
ICh bin Elixiermeister und verdiene mein Gold derzeit rein mit Magierblut, auch wenn ich die MAts dafür im Ah kaufe(20 Stack Urflechte/20 Stack Netherblüte+MagiePhiolen=60G) werde ich die 20 Magierblut für 110-130G los und habe im schnitt also einen reingewinn von 60G

Fläschchen der Stärkung, des unerbitterlichen Angriffs werd ich immer für 30-40G los, sofern sie nicht bei mir in der Gilde gebraucht werden

Und unsere Mages im RAid laufen alle mit dem Fläschchen der Obersten Macht intus rum,
wobei das langsam auf das Fläschchen des Todes umschwenkt, das einzige Fläschchen, das ich noch nicht gelernt habe.....


----------



## Thorgun (16. Oktober 2007)

Milinea schrieb:


> Ich habe mir jetzt im Laufe des Vormittags und mit euren Vorschlägen eine neue Marktstrategie ausgedacht, welche eine Mischung aus Werbung und Preissenkung darstellt.
> 
> Zuerst werde ich das Produkt im "/2 Handel"- Chat anpreisen und dafür werben. Interessenten, werde ich dann einen Angebot senden.
> Sollten sich aus den Interessenten potentielle Käufer entwickeln, liegt es daran einen für beide Parteien angemessenen Preis auszuhandeln.
> ...




Sag mal arbeitest du irgendwo in ner Marketing oder Verkaufsabteilung ?!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Apadia (2. November 2007)

Also für meine Hexe und den Magier nehm ich meist diese Fläschchen des reinen Todes.
die kosten im AH zwischen 30 -40 G
das sind immerhin +80 Feuer Schatten ... Schaden

Oberste Macht wird kaum noch angeboten, und wenn dann würde ich dafür nichtm ehr als 30G bezahlen wenn gerade nichts anderes im AH gibt.
Aber die Preise sind ja auf jedem Server anders..


----------



## Kevinator (19. November 2007)

Kann es sein das manche einfach falsch suchen.Ich habe nen Prieser lvl 19 und hab alchi so um die 90 geskillt undhab bestimmt 50 von den Schwachen Heiltränken gemacht weil ich aber wenig platz habe musste ich sie ins ah stellen .Am nächsten Tag wurde keiner gekauft so und ich habe weiter geskillt bis ich eben geringen heiltrank machen konnte und nach der 1 stunde war alles weg.(nur mal so als tipp fragt in dungeons oder in eurer gruppe nach leutz die die tränke haben wollen!!!)


----------



## Elyhdorr (5. Januar 2008)

bei uns liegen mittlerweile alle flask um die 70g . der lotus 45-50g

zirkel des cenarius. liegt evtl da dran das es ein rp-server ist und jeder in gold schwimmt ^^. ab einen gewissen preisniveau gehen massig normale elixiere weg wie draenische weisheit erhebliche seelenstärke oder adepten. einfach bischen beobacheten und verkaufen. die wichtigste strategie ist meiner meinung nach immer kleine mengen reinsetzenund sich nicht am preisdumping zu beteiligen. oftmals hilft es auch einfach die mats alle rauszukaufen und dann anpreisen im chan ^^. auf die art und weise habe ich es auf über 100k gold geschafft. twinke aber net und farme halt 3h - 4h am tag.
eine weitere möglichkeit wird mit patch 2,4 kommen. einfach weniger flask reinsetzen und die aufsparen. alles will dann dort rein (sunwell) wobei wieder keine kosten und mühen gescheut werden. 2 wochen paradies für alchies ^^. dannach normalisiert es sich meist wieder.

ely


----------

